

Should Your Startup Persevere, Pivot, or Shut down? - hpagey
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidteten/2013/04/05/should-your-startup-persevere-pivot-or-shut-down/

======
mindcrime
_So the key test is: have you persuaded a new investor, new employee, or new
client, with no historical relationship to your business, to invest time and
/or money in your firm? If so, that’s a sign that your business is likely
worth persevering with in its current form._

That's an interesting test. By that standard, we're definitely justified in
moving forward as we've added an intern who may be joining the team on a more
permanent basis soon, added a new member to our advisory board, and reach
tentative agreements to formalize our relationships with 4 other members of
our advisory board. And while we are still pre-revenue, we have some irons on
the fire that give us reason for hope.

